# Reclaiming the Center review by Oliphint.



## jwright82 (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a great review by K. Scott Oliphint of a great book. I think that Oliphint was a little soft on the book. It would be hard to be a consistant Vantillian and follow the positive position of this book on some philosophical issues. But it is very good none the less. I recomend it to anyone. 
Reclaiming the Center: Confronting Evangelical Accommodation in Postmodern Times - Reformation21

Amazon.com: Reclaiming the Center: Confronting Evangelical Accommodation in Postmodern Times (9781581345681): Millard J. Erickson, Paul Kjoss Helseth, Justin Taylor, D. A. Carson, Douglas Groothuis, J. P. Moreland, Garrett DeWeese, R. Scott Smith, A.


----------

